# Tartan 30 vs 3000



## schred (May 12, 2003)

Does anyone have any information on the Tartan 30 vs 3000? I am familiar with the 30's and enjoy the way they sail. I don't know much about the 3000's other than physical characteristics, such as deeper draft. Am interested in sailing performance of 3000 vs 30.

My sailing is limited to daysails, weekend outings, and the annual 1-2 week summer cruise.

I recently moved to Wilmington, NC after being boatless and homeless for 1.5 years (work kept me in hotels and long-term apartments in CA and PA). Unfortunately I'm still not very familiar with this area. I am looking for a boat in the 30' range. I will either keep it in Southport or Wrightsville Beach. I have heard great comments about the sailing in Pamlico and Abermerle sounds. Would the Tartan 3000's deeper draft (> 5 ft) prevent sailing in these Sounds?

Thank you for any comments!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

From PHRF New England - Handicapping - Base Handicaps , the 30 rates 171 and the 3000 162. I would expect these numbers to reasonably reflect the performance differences in the boats, which is to say "not much". The T30 is a special classic, while the 3000 is also a nice boat, if you feel comfortable with the premium it requires.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Both are good boats. Since the 30 is now at least 30 years old, it will take a bit of luck to find a nice one. The 3000 is newer and chances of finding a good one are better. Can't comment on the limitations of draft in the NC sounds.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Deleted by Moderator:


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Be aware that Tartan has had some issues, and if the Tartan 3000 is one of their more recent epoxy-build hulls, you may want to avoid it. Also, if the boat is a newer one, that is supposed to have warranty coverage, getting repairs done under the warranty may be problematic.


The 3000 came out in the early 80s, well before Tartan went to epoxy construction. Long out of warranty.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok...good to know... wasn't sure what the dates on it were. 


JimsCAL said:


> The 3000 came out in the early 80s, well before Tartan went to epoxy construction. Long out of warranty.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The epoxy boats are somewhere from 02 to 04 and newer depending upon the model. Even then, not sure I would worry about an epoxy boat in the first few yrs, the last couple of yrs maybe.

As far as draft goes, unless you are trying to get yourself into a river/stream with low draft, does an extra foot really make a difference in some of the east coast bays and sounds? personally I would think not. I would take the draft of the 3000 and go for it!

marty


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

FWIW given the T30's position of prominence as perhaps the best of the '70s racer/cruiser, many have been cherished by knowledgeable owners who have taken very good care of them. Not that you can't find plenty of dogs...but I have seen a number of T30s that are doubtlessly in better shape now than when brand new, and perhaps represent better buys than most new builds, at perhaps 25% of a new boat's price. Zpretty hard to beat, if you can get past the mirage that a good buy in a boat means a cheap purchase price.


----------



## schred (May 12, 2003)

I appreciate the input. Thank you!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Here are the facts*



sailingdog said:


> Be aware that Tartan has had some issues, and if the Tartan 3000 is one of their more recent epoxy-build hulls, you may want to avoid it. Also, if the boat is a newer one, that is supposed to have warranty coverage, getting repairs done under the warranty may be problematic.


Enough already folks!

None of the Tartan 3000 models used epoxy and production was stopped long ago...
http://www.tartanownersweb.org/models/factory/specs/Tartan3000.pdf

_Tartan 3000_

Out-of-production 30-foot monohull aft-cockpit fiberglass sloop from Tartan Yachts. Designed by Sparkman & Stevens. Formerly built in the USA. 97 produced from 1981 to 1988.


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

If you happen to subcribe to "Good Old Boat", just saw on their news letter that in the March issue thye are doing a article on the Tartan 3000.


----------



## moxiesml (Feb 3, 2009)

We have owned hull 95 [1987] for the last 3+ years. We have been very pleased with our choice. Ours is the keel/centerboard version which might suit for the kind of sailing you have in mind. It drafts 3 foot 4 inch with the board up 6 foot board down. The keel/cb versions displacement is 8350lbs with 4200 lbs ballast .The fin version is 400 lbs lighter. I don't know how many of the 97 hulls are fin versus k/cb. Some of the differences between the 3000 and the 30 are diesel [3000]versus gas engine and the 3000 has aluminium toe rails. Negatives of the 3000 would be lack of interior storage [compared to some other 30 footers] Also check headroom [listed at 6 foot] I'm 5' 10" and in some areas of cabin it"s snug. For us the great sailing characteristics make up for these trade off's. let me know if I can be of further help.


----------



## schred (May 12, 2003)

dbruce85 - thanks for the tip on Good Old Boat. I will check out the March issue.

moxiesml - what engine does your boat have? I noticed some of the 3000's are equipped with the Universal 5411. Suspect this might be slightly underpowerd with only 11 hp. Any comments?

Thanks.


----------



## moxiesml (Feb 3, 2009)

We have a Universal M18 [14 h.p. 2 cylinder]. I think Tartan switched to these in 83/84. We sail Smith Mountain Lake Virginia ,so lack of h.p. isn't an issue.


----------



## t22cayuga (Jun 4, 2008)

There is a very nice writeup on the evolution of S&S 30 foot designs that is posted on the Sparkman and Stevens Association website. The author discusses both the Tartan 30 and the 3000. Sailnet won't let me post the link, but if you Google S&S and "Tartan 3000" it will show up.


I looked seriously at Tartan 30's last year, and while I very much like the boat I never found the right one for me. I looked at one 3000 and liked it even more, but it turned out the Westerbeke was toast (low compression) so I lost interest. The 3000 has a more modern deck and cockpit layout, with all of the controls led to the cockpit, and the traveler on the bridgedeck instead of back on the transom. It also has a more modern double spreader rig with a lighter mast section, and a more modern underbody, without the skeg that the 30 had. The interior is pretty different too. Some owners noted that the boat lacks adequate storage. The 3000 has a nice nav station against the aft port bulkhead, giving up a quarter berth. The galley is against the stbd aft bulkhead, so there is no quarter berth there either. It has something like 8 opening ports, and I think 2 hatches. The 3000 is somewhat lighter than the 30. The 30 had a solid glass hull. The 3000 is balsa cored above the waterline, solid below. The 3000 rates about 9sec/mile faster than the 30 in PHRF New England. There seem to be a bunch of them for sale around Annapolis these days.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

t22,

post the link with spaces, and one of us with more than 10 posts can post the link. 

marty


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Found this link: it's a pdf
Mike


----------



## cleanerclaude (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you have any idea where i could obtain manuals for the T-3000. I have recently acquired one and am presently restoring the interior but would like to go thru all systems but haven't any documentation on them>


----------

